# JD 5075E



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

I am thinking of buying a new JD 5075E to bale small square bales with in Texas. Flat land, coastal hay. Anybody have and pros or cons about the tractor. I like the price of used tractors but am not sure of the reliability of them. Plus the financing you can get on a new tractor compared to a used one. I do about 25 acres now but plan on picking up some fields this year. Total about 65 acres. I still work a day job. But this may work into a retirement job. Am also looking at the 2wd variety with a loader.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I think the JD guys will pop in and say avoid the E because E stands for economy. It will handle a small square baler but will disappoint you with the option of running a larger mower. The only 3 cylinder I have is a compact and it's LOUD with a muffler. My straight pipe 4s are quieter. 2wd will suit you just fine and that is my preferred type for hay.

Are you looking at a cab or rop?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Personally, I would stay away from the E series. I'm not sure if they make the D series in your desired hp range but I had a 6100D and thought it was fine except that 9spd tranny. Really awful haying trans. Today you can get the partial pq in the D series.

that said, I have a 5075 M OS 2wd with loader. It's a good solid tractor for chore work, tedding and raking. Biggest thing I do with it is pull a BH 3210 heavy duty bush hog. I did bale a little but don't like it. Just beats you and the tractor up. Some of that will depend on what baler you use. If you were using a JD 14t or a NH 273 and dropping bales on the ground you would be fine. But with my NH570 cranking and flinging 50# bales non stop not so much.

i had a JD 5300 which I think was one of the precursors to the E series and baling with that was a nightmare, the whole tractor design was just too light. I would suggest that you look at

a JD 5085M


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I would go try to find a used JD 6420 or 7000 series tractor. Less money no DEF and mine have been trouble free


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I can’t imagine the E series JD tractors being any worse than what I’ve read and seen (youtube) videos than CNH tractors. I have a JD 5055d and my brother has a JD5045E and both have been very good tractors. However, you may want to consider PTO hp requirements too. We have a older 100 hp MF tractor for our disc mower conditioner. Presumably in the heat of TX, you’re going to want a cab with good AC. Do you know how you are going to take the bales off the field? If using an accumulator grapple system with front end loader and lots of forward and reversing, you will want something with a wet clutch.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> I can't imagine the E series JD tractors being any worse than what I've read and seen (youtube) videos than CNH tractors. I have a JD 5055d and my brother has a JD5045E and both have been very good tractors. However, you may want to consider PTO hp requirements too. We have a older 100 hp MF tractor for our disc mower conditioner. Presumably in the heat of TX, you're going to want a cab with good AC. Do you know how you are going to take the bales off the field? If using an accumulator grapple system with front end loader and lots of forward and reversing, you will want something with a wet clutch.


totally agree on the wet clutch. I will never own another tractor without one and a reverser.


----------



## hosspuller (Aug 27, 2009)

I just got a low hour 5065E with the DPF. The DPF tractors need to run hard and hot. Otherwise the DPF never gets hot enough to clean itself and requires a regeneration. My suggestion is to NOT over buy horsepower and plan on running it hard and long. Unusual ... for a tractor that mainly does chores... move a few bales, etc.


----------

